
Why Silicon Valley is all wrong about Apple’s AirPods - hrgeek
https://medium.com/chris-messina/silicon-valley-is-all-wrong-about-the-airpods-8204ede08f0f#.m4czgi1z2
======
pawadu
Wow, this article could have be written by 12 year old after seeing too many
episodes of Mad Men...

And this guy worked for Google and Uber?

